# Fusarium? And how to treat?



## My Green Pets (May 14, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I just divided my Brassia and was disturbed to find purple rings around the rhizome where I cut pieces off. Is this Fusarium or another type of infection? Can anything be done? Systemic fungicides perhaps?




Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## gonewild (May 14, 2017)

Spray the foliage and drench the roots and substrate with a fungicide comprised of Prochloraz.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 14, 2017)

Is it commercially available? I have myclobutanil here at home now, have unpotted and drenched the divisions in it...


----------



## gonewild (May 14, 2017)

CambriaWhat said:


> Is it commercially available? I have myclobutanil here at home now, have unpotted and drenched the divisions in it...



It should be. I buy it over the counter, but I am in Peru. 

Look for Sportak made by FMC. i think it is used on Avacados.


----------



## abax (May 14, 2017)

Might Cleary's 3336 work?


----------



## gonewild (May 15, 2017)

abax said:


> Might Cleary's 3336 work?



Yes it might. I think Ceary's is the same as Benalate. However I have gotten better results with the Prochloraz but it seems maybe it is not easy to find the USA.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 15, 2017)

I don't think it is worth it.
You are better off cutting into the tissues without any purple ring (using a sterilized cutting tool each time), drench those and hope for the best.

From what I understand, the part with the purple ring is a goner.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 17, 2017)

Wikipedia says that Prochloraz is not registered for use in the U.S.. I will experiment with the myclobutanil. I am noticing fungus-like symptoms on a few of my plants now. Undersides of leaves looking 'dirty', some turning yellow, then drying quickly to brown and falling off in a matter of a week or so. 

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## justagirlart (Aug 17, 2019)

Toss it. Unfortunately, you can't save it and it can infect you whole collection.


----------



## justagirlart (Aug 17, 2019)

abax said:


> Might Cleary's 3336 work?


----------



## Ray (Aug 17, 2019)

Did you notice the thread was active over two years ago?


----------

